# EBAY 24k GOLD LEAF SHEETS - Scam or Opportunity?



## Anonymous (Jul 14, 2008)

hello. this is my first post here. i've been reading a lot and find it a very useful resource. that said, what can you tell me about this item:

http://cgi.ebay.com/5-Oz-OUNCES-PURE-24K-GOLD-AU-LEAF-SHEETS-BULLION-WOW_W0QQitemZ310066384794QQihZ021QQcategoryZ3360QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247

it is being marketed as bullion ...


what are your thoughts? SCAM or OPPORTUNITY?


----------



## banjags (Jul 14, 2008)

My initial thought would be scam. Who would sell $4500 worth of gold for $1500. My next though was it is probably 10k or less.

Ask yourself... do people sell product to loose money? No. It may not even be gold at all.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 14, 2008)

i think he may have bought it years ago for cheap. i think he wants out.


----------



## agpodt77339 (Jul 14, 2008)

The 5 oz weight includes the paper that the gold leaf is on. The paper probably weighs more than the gold.


----------



## banjags (Jul 14, 2008)

even if that was the case why would he want to loose $3000? 5 Oz of 24k is worth in the ball park of $4500. Sounds fishy.


----------



## agpodt77339 (Jul 14, 2008)

I just googled gold leaf and found this. http://tinyurl.com/5n3q2n

They are selling packs of 22k gold leaf that weighs 12.8 oz (500 sheets)for $452. This is over twice the weight and less than 1/3 the price of the ebay auction. This website sells lots of gold leaf, and is educated about gold leaf, so they would definitely not sell it for less than spot. This means that the gold weight is less than 1/24 of the total weight for this gold leaf, and the ratio is also probably similar for the ebay auction. Neither the auction, or the website are good deals (for scrap) because the paper is most of the weight and the amount of gold is minimal.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 14, 2008)

thank you so much, you just saved me a lot of money.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 14, 2008)

This 5 oz is a gross weight that includes paper, etc. The net weight of 500 sheets of gold leaf is about 9 grams. The Ebay ad is very misleading and fraudulent. The seller is a total lying scumbag thief. The retail price for the 500 sheets the guy is talking about is about $400 to $600. The actual gold value of 500 sheets is about $270. What I'm telling you is fairly absolute. There are slight variations but no great exceptions.

Check these legit weights - scroll down. The weights in these charts are the actual weights of the leaf and they don't include the paper. These numbers are fairly universal and they only vary slightly among different manufacturers.
http://www.goldleafcompany.com/goldleaf.html

Here's another chart of some different manufacturers
http://www.uhlfeldergoldleaf.com/GenuineGold.htm


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 15, 2008)

BTW, here's a good article on the usage of real gold leaf from a sign magazine. I have made these same hand-carved gold-leafed signs, as a hobby and sideline, for most of my life. I still have about 250 sheets = 10 books = 1/2 pack of 23-3/4 K leaf in a box somewhere.
http://www.signsofgold.com/web-content/PDFs/Sign_Business/SBDEC07.pdf


----------

